# New Waterfowl TV Show



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know this will be a new show coming out this fall with a different style format than we're used to seeing. It's about traditions, friendships, and the actual sport of waterfowling. Hope everyone enjoys the show, if you don't get Sportsmans Channel I believe Calling Ducks will carry it. Good luck on your seasons.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

As long as its not in the same style as that douche nozzle Belding it might have a chance.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

GrizzlyBear said:


> As long as its not in the same style as that douche nozzle Belding it might have a chance.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No doubt. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## h2ofowler (Aug 11, 2012)

He truely is a dusche...don't think I've ever heard anyone carry on the way he does after taking birds. He definetly would change a full day hunt into an early morning one.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Why is it called the Grind?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

John Singer said:


> Why is it called the Grind?


You will find out when you watch the intro to episode one..Has nothing to do with killing...


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

Good luck with the show SBE I am looking forward to checking it out. It will be nice to see a different format than a couple of the current shows.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the guys hat except they ruin it with that douchie label/advert.
He goes from cool lookin hunter dude to douchie bag real quick. Can't stuff just be camo? does it all have to be branded and labled and "cool"? /end rant.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Why yes it does, when that company is throwing down major money to have its label/name on the show. How do you think those hillbilly Duck Commander guys live huge house and drive $40,000 trucks?


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

What i dont understand with all you hoodie and advertising haters is you hate it when you see someone wearing a black hoodie with a guide service or avain x name on it while your sporting a shirt with the nike logo or a levi patch on your pants or driving a truck with a chevy logo on it ..... Everything you buy has a name on it some where....


mike


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Not if I can help it. I go out of my way to find plain camo clothes and jeans. Plain solid color T-shirts. The darn Browning guys got it figured out. They embroider their logo into most of their stuff, to hard to pick that out.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry but there is not one product made without the companys name in print somewhere on the product...... Not one


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BangBangBang said:


> I like the guys hat except they ruin it with that douchie label/advert.
> He goes from cool lookin hunter dude to douchie bag real quick. Can't stuff just be camo? does it all have to be branded and labled and "cool"? /end rant.


He's the owner of Rig Em Right, if I had a successful company as that, I'd be proud of it to. Every company Ive worked for supplied me with apparel, coffee mugs, pens, etc...all with the companies name on it. Do you wear any of your sports teams apparel? Have to agree with the above every product carries its name.

My posting was to let everyone know there's a new show and feel free to tune in.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

SBE II said:


> He's the owner of Rig Em Right, if I had a successful company as that, I'd be proud of it to. Every company Ive worked for supplied me with apparel, coffee mugs, pens, etc...all with the companies name on it. Do you wear any of your sports teams apparel? Have to agree with the above every product carries its name.
> 
> My posting was to let everyone know there's a new show and feel free to tune in.


Looks good - I'll check it out!





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait! I've watched some of his hunting DVD's and he has awesome advice and really knows what he is doing!


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully he is filling the slot of Flyway Highway, I can not stand that guy and why he is still on the air is beyond me. This looks and sounds good, hopefully informational as well. I HATE FLYWAY HIGHWAY, that guy would meet the butt of gun to his face if I had to sit next to him!


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like its going to be another decent show, I will definitely be checking it out!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

As much as I love to waterfowl hunt, I struggle to watch five minutes on TV.. That goes for the whole gamut of shows on the 3 channels anymore.. 

Hopefully this show is different.. I have a suspicion from the name its gonna not just be about hunting, but the rigors day to day of scouting traveling and living on the road.. 

Which that type of show was unique and different when Waddel started showing behind the scenes stuff and not just hunting, but now it has become so overplayed, just give me hunting.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Y'all a bunch of haters hating on Bad Chelding like ya do. :lol:


----------

